

Awesome multiplayer FPS Game using WebGL - patrickaljord
http://apps.playcanvas.com/playcanvas/scifi/latest

======
chii
That runs quite smooth, tho it displays the same problem as most other
webgl/html5 games that is driven by the mouse - no mouse lock. Its impossible
to play in the browser when after a while, the mouse leaves the browser screen
(especially easy if you have dual monitors).

~~~
ectonym
In Chrome it uses Mouse-locking to disable the cursor on-screen. It then plays
as you would expect.

